# Indoor housing ideas?



## @rabbitmummy (Aug 25, 2015)

My buns are free range most of the time however at night we keep them in a "bunny room" to stop them from getting into mischief or they go in here if where to go out for the day. It is a medium sized room so space isn't a problem. Unfortunately for personal reasons they can't have this room anymore but they still need somewhere to go in at night like a c and c grid cage.
(X pens and exercise pens aren't an option as they would have to be small to fit in the room they will be kept in at night and I want them to have space!)

They would still have their free range during the day but it needs to be big enough for them to stay in if I go on holiday for instance where they wouldn't have very much free time.

The trouble with bunny condos is that we would need hundreds of grids and I can't find any in the UK.

It would be much appreciated if you could share your housing ideas and give any tips. Thank you.


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 25, 2015)

Could you clarify something I'm confused about? It sounds like you are saying that an x-pen would be too small and you want them to have space. But how would the grids be any larger? X-pens can be hooked together and put in odd configurations (doesn't have to be a circle or square) so I think I'm missing what you are trying to say/ask.


----------



## stevesmum (Aug 25, 2015)

And you still need someone to stay and look after them if you go on holidays as you mentioned. You couldn't just leave them in that enclosure.


----------



## @rabbitmummy (Aug 27, 2015)

Blue eyes said:


> Could you clarify something I'm confused about? It sounds like you are saying that an x-pen would be too small and you want them to have space. But how would the grids be any larger? X-pens can be hooked together and put in odd configurations (doesn't have to be a circle or square) so I think I'm missing what you are trying to say/ask.




Sorry I'm very good at complicating thing! With a bunny condo I could build up so they would have levels and platforms to run around on whereas with an x pen, it would need to be long and wide and the room isn't all that big. The room they are going to be moved into is a conservatory room with heating and air con. However I need to be able to open the sliding door and bunny proofing isn't possible unless I change carpets and put an x pen around the walls as my two are little monsters which wouldn't be approved by other family members! 

I was asking for suggestions on where to buy c and c grids in the UK and what other indoor housing people have that they could recommend/ suggest.


----------



## ilovepets (Aug 27, 2015)

you can get the c&c grids on eBay (or craigslist, i have gotten them from both). heres my ideas. i am assuming you have a litter box/food area for your buns when they are free range? what if at night, you took that area and put and x-pen or grids and "caged" that area off, then when you let them out, unfold the x-pen so the area is open again. does that make sense?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 28, 2015)

I don't know about availability of the cube shelf grids, but perhaps you could alternatively use wired closet shelving? I used that for walls of a rabbit cage. They come in different lengths and widths and (here anyway) the hardware store will cut it to whatever lengths you need. 

You should be able to use it basically like the grids. Just use zip ties to hold it together and you can even use it as upper cage levels (covered of course, just as you would for a NIC cage).


----------



## jhuber (Sep 5, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441506640.701970.jpg


I use a 6ft by 4 ft gym mat on the floor and have a fence that goes around them where they can freely hop around unsupervised. I also leave music on for them and in the summer they have a box fan. 

Then I take a little dirt devil and vacuum up their poo every day and use ivory soap water on swifter type mop and clean the floor regularly. Sometimes they use the newspaper in their litter box, but they can be messy.


----------



## JessicaMoore (Sep 10, 2015)

http://shop.guineapigsaustralia.com.au/premium-loft-cage-2x4-c-c-grid-cage-with-loft-ramp-base/

Maybe something like that or something on that side?

Hope i helped


----------



## Bonsai (Sep 10, 2015)

I was planning on building my rabbit a C&C cage until I caught XXL dog crates on sale. If your rabbits are small breeds, they may not be a bad idea. I got one that the bottom can be removed for easy cleaning and it folds up if you wanna fold it up to move it, etc. It costed me $48 and I got it on eBay. It's great and my rabbit loves it  He still has room for zoomies inside it and it's spacious!

When I was making plans for the C&C cage, I was going to make it 4ft long x 2 ft wide x 4 ft tall with two tiers. The bottom would have a bed pad (like they put in hospital beds for patients who are incontinent, the reusable sort that you wash) with fleece over it that would also be taken out to be cleaned. There's a lot of way to do things, just think about what kinda set up your rabbits would work best with  If they like having tiers, something tiered would be a good idea. If they just want someplace to flop, an XXL dog crate might be a good idea. There are a lot of options out there!


----------

